# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Best Place to buy Silver with least Premium

## future

I have been buying some from Apmex. Is there a better company then Apmex?

----------


## libertybrewcity

nope.

----------


## Dr.3D

If this guy would have let people know, it would have been him making a great deal with someone here.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3210057

----------


## KCIndy

Personally, I would go with APMEX.

If anyone's considering purchasing from eBay, do a little research about how much counterfeit stuff is being passed there these days, especially in coins.  Scammers have learned that they can order cheap imitation stuff from China, then sell it for triple their cost.

----------


## jclay2

If you are near a big city, you can usually beat apmex or other online dealers (especially after shipping is included). I live in chicago, and my local dealer was offering a 2.50 premium on eagles when spot was at $ 34. Bars were near 1.20 for 1 oz and around 80 cents for a 10 oz bar.

----------


## tsai3904

This is one example of prices for a Johnson Matthey 100 oz silver bar:
APMEX - $1.59/oz over spot
Golden Eagle Coins - $1.24/oz over spot
Provident Metals - $1.09/oz over spot

If you buy this 100 oz bar at APMEX, you are paying $35 more for the same product than if you purchased it at Golden Eagle and $50 at Provident Metals.

Here's another example on a Pamp Suisse 1 oz gold bar:
APMEX - $49.99 over spot
Golden Eagle Coins - $33.00 over spot
Provident Metals - $28.40 over spot

APMEX has one of the highest premiums on all their products when compared to other retail sites.

----------


## Godisnowhere

I ask some of the broker sites like Goldsilver.com why their commodity prices are higher than Apmex. Their reply is that they give advice on when to buy and sell. I told them buying is one thing and advice is service and combining them is not a good business model. Why pay more for silver when you can shop? No advantage to you. However, if advice is good and Goldsilver does have some good stuff, then offer it as a service sale. I would buy at Apmex.

----------


## cubical

http://www.bulliondirect.com/nucleo/

----------


## Bern

If you are buying in large quantities, check out tulving.com.  They don't handle small sales, but have very competitive prices for large sales.

----------


## psi2941

which dealer? i'm in chicago too

----------


## IBleedNavyAndOrange

Junk silver (90%) can usually be purchased at or a few pennies above spot. Junk has an added benefit of actually being official currency (easily identifiable). But the best place to buy is a local shop. Build a relationship with them so they recognize you when you come in.
The guy that comes in weekly to buy will get to hear stories and can easily ask for and get a better price.
Chicagoland has tons of coin shops. Shop around.

----------


## mojobo

> Personally, I would go with APMEX.
> 
> If anyone's considering purchasing from eBay, do a little research about how much counterfeit stuff is being passed there these days, especially in coins.  Scammers have learned that they can order cheap imitation stuff from China, then sell it for triple their cost.


Silver itself is pretty difficult to counterfeit.  What can be done is that they can melt down some silver and coin it themselves into something which has numismatic value, but if you are buying a coin at its spot value then you should be alright as long as you know what silver looks and feels like.  There could eventually be a point where people will possibly melt it down and cut it with another metal, but right now I don't think its profitable enough to do, especially with junk silver coins.

----------


## KCIndy

> Silver itself is pretty difficult to counterfeit.  What can be done is that they can melt down some silver and coin it themselves into something which has numismatic value, but if you are buying a coin at its spot value then you should be alright as long as you know what silver looks and feels like.  There could eventually be a point where people will possibly melt it down and cut it with another metal, but right now I don't think its profitable enough to do, especially with junk silver coins.



Yeah, bullion is one thing, but coins are quite another.  Check out these links before you buy any silver coins on ebay:

http://www.startribune.com/business/119371484.html

http://coins.about.com/od/worldcoins...rfeiting-Ring/

http://dailypaul.com/84683/chinese-m...d-silver-coins

http://www.coinweek.com/news/video-n...ns-are-traded/

http://coins.about.com/od/goldrareco...coin_fraud.htm

http://www.coinweek.com/commentary/o...play-part-one/


The list goes on and on....  main words to live by are *CAVEAT EMPTOR!!*

----------


## jclay2

> which dealer? i'm in chicago too


Chicago Coin Company, http://www.chicagocoin.com/. It is a small little shop, but they do a lot of bullion sales/purchases. Call them up before you go to check out prices, though.

----------


## future

Any good local coin shops in Dallas,Texas

----------


## smartguy911

I am really confused.  Let's say one buys PAMP Suisse Gold Bars now and decide to sell it later on.  Who will buy them back? local coin shops? 

or is it best to simply invest in companies that mine gold?

----------


## Bern

> ... Who will buy them back? local coin shops? ...


Local coin shops, online bullion dealers, individuals (ebay, classified ads, etc.).  The market for bullion is fairly liquid.

----------


## jmdrake

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Midas resources.  Right now you can buy a silver dollar there for *under* spot and get a free copy of the Creature from Jekyll Island.  Plus they have the Campaign for Liberty coin which is 1/4 ounce of gold for 390.  While that's high, *$100 of that goes to the CFL*.  



http://www.midasresources.com/store/store.php

----------


## jmdrake

> Silver itself is pretty difficult to counterfeit.  What can be done is that they can melt down some silver and coin it themselves into something which has numismatic value, but if you are buying a coin at its spot value then you should be alright as long as you know what silver looks and feels like.  There could eventually be a point where people will possibly melt it down and cut it with another metal, but right now I don't think its profitable enough to do, especially with junk silver coins.


Thankfully Archimedes came up with a good and cheap way to test for such chicanery thousands of years ago.







> Yeah, bullion is one thing, but coins are quite another.  Check out these links before you buy any silver coins on ebay:
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/business/119371484.html
> 
> http://coins.about.com/od/worldcoins...rfeiting-Ring/
> 
> http://dailypaul.com/84683/chinese-m...d-silver-coins
> 
> http://www.coinweek.com/news/video-n...ns-are-traded/
> ...


Well if your buying coins as bullion, instead of trying to buy rare coins, counterfeits should be a problem right?  Buy from a reputable dealer (hopefully he's familiar with Archimedes), and don't buy coins that are priced more than they are worth in metal.  In fact that's really another kind of "fiat" currency.  (The coins are worth a lot because people believe they are worth a lot).  Hmm....I wonder if the Chinese have thought about counterfeiting Liberty Dollars yet?  That would be ironic.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I can't believe nobody's mentioned Midas resources.  Right now you can buy a silver dollar there for *under* spot and get a free copy of the Creature from Jekyll Island.  Plus they have the Campaign for Liberty coin which is 1/4 ounce of gold for 390.  While that's high, *$100 of that goes to the CFL*.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.midasresources.com/store/store.php


Totally agree.  We always harp and complain about there not being enough "Liberty Businesses" to which we can direct our resources when we want to make purchases, and then we ignore Midas Resources whose owner maxed out donations to Ron Paul, Rand Paul, started the Ron Paul Air Corps, runs GCN Live, FreeTalkLive and is a big supporter of the Campaign for Liberty.

Now that being said, I understand that prices must be competitive.  I've bought from Midas, and the last time their price was *better* than APMEX for new Silver American Eagles.

Completely understand that price is a major concern, but if you can keep a bit of business in the liberty family, at least give them a call.  I use Peter Kronschnabel at extension 108.

No, I have no financial interests whatsoever in recommending them other than I bet Ted Anderson will be a major supporter once again of Ron Paul's campaign.

http://www.midasresources.com/contact.php

Edit: Ted Anderson via Midas Resources also advertises (supports) Fox Business Network's FREEDOMWATCH.

----------


## Cowlesy

//

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I would suggest hitting up auctions (general consignment, estate sales or specialty coin auctions). I did a long thread on this awhile back which you could probably find but you can many times buy silver and gold for well under melt value by hitting the right auction at the right time and you can also find instances when you can find junk silver for next to nothing.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Totally agree.  We always harp and complain about there not being enough "Liberty Businesses" to which we can direct our resources when we want to make purchases, and then we ignore Midas Resources whose owner maxed out donations to Ron Paul, Rand Paul, started the Ron Paul Air Corps, runs GCN Live, FreeTalkLive and is a big supporter of the Campaign for Liberty.
> 
> Now that being said, I understand that prices must be competitive.  I've bought from Midas, and the last time their price was *better* than APMEX for new Silver American Eagles.
> 
> Completely understand that price is a major concern, but if you can keep a bit of business in the liberty family, at least give them a call.  I use Peter Kronschnabel at extension 108.
> 
> No, I have no financial interests whatsoever in recommending them other than I bet Ted Anderson will be a major supporter once again of Ron Paul's campaign.
> 
> http://www.midasresources.com/contact.php
> ...


Just talked to Peter at Midas.  He says that the silver market is tight as a drum right now, and that the wait time is now 5-6 weeks for them.   Their buy-price at the time I called was $48/oz, and they were selling for $52-$53.  Looks like APMEX is shipping on May 13th at the moment, but I'd still go with Midas because they support Ron and C4L.

In fact, I got some C4L rounds coming my way.  Pricey, but they're more collectors items than investments.

----------


## matt0611

Would also check out provident metals, gainsville coins, midas resources. 
Sometimes the prices are cheaper.

----------


## Arklatex

It's tulving.com  You won't get a lower price unless you have an million dollar account with Goldman Sachs.

Minimum purchase is 500 ozs.

llepard recommends him and I've ordered from him multiple times. Free shipping. Easy. A++

----------


## Krugerrand

> I can't believe nobody's mentioned Midas resources.  Right now you can buy a silver dollar there for *under* spot and get a free copy of the Creature from Jekyll Island.  Plus they have the Campaign for Liberty coin which is 1/4 ounce of gold for 390.  While that's high, *$100 of that goes to the CFL*.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.midasresources.com/store/store.php


Thanks for the reminder.  I had seen this offer posted around here before and had forgotten.  I got mine in in the mail on Friday.

----------


## japes

If anyone lives in Portland, Oregon I want to recommend Kristos (http://www.kristostrading.com/). I'm not associated with them in any way and I normally don't advertise for people....but after calling every dealer in town, these guys offered the best buy price around. I'll definitely be working with them in the future.

----------


## JoshLowry

Advertise on craigslist that you will buy for $2 - $3 over spot depending on quantity.

People sell all the time through there.

----------


## japes

> Advertise on craigslist that you will buy for $2 - $3 over spot depending on quantity.
> 
> People sell all the time through there.



Thanks for the tip Josh. I'll definitely checkout craigslist next time.

----------


## Krugerrand

> I can't believe nobody's mentioned Midas resources.  Right now you can buy a silver dollar there for *under* spot and get a free copy of the Creature from Jekyll Island.  Plus they have the Campaign for Liberty coin which is 1/4 ounce of gold for 390.  While that's high, *$100 of that goes to the CFL*.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.midasresources.com/store/store.php





> Totally agree.  We always harp and complain about there not being enough "Liberty Businesses" to which we can direct our resources when we want to make purchases, and then we ignore Midas Resources whose owner maxed out donations to Ron Paul, Rand Paul, started the Ron Paul Air Corps, runs GCN Live, FreeTalkLive and is a big supporter of the Campaign for Liberty.
> 
> Now that being said, I understand that prices must be competitive.  I've bought from Midas, and the last time their price was *better* than APMEX for new Silver American Eagles.
> 
> Completely understand that price is a major concern, but if you can keep a bit of business in the liberty family, at least give them a call.  I use Peter Kronschnabel at extension 108.
> 
> No, I have no financial interests whatsoever in recommending them other than I bet Ted Anderson will be a major supporter once again of Ron Paul's campaign.
> 
> http://www.midasresources.com/contact.php
> ...


I just put in an order with Midas.  Their price wasn't rock-bottom lowest, but they were in the same ball park and very friendly to deal with.

Nick Aguilar assisted me.
1-800-686-2237 ext.112

----------


## UWDude

Re: counterfeiting

That's kind of funny.  The whole American eagle thing is strange.  I dunno, maybe I'll start bringing a postal scale, because counterfeiters are more likely to counterfeit well known coins than obscure collectors coins.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I just put in an order with Midas.  Their price wasn't rock-bottom lowest, but they were in the same ball park and very friendly to deal with.
> 
> Nick Aguilar assisted me.
> 1-800-686-2237 ext.112


Outstanding!  +rep

----------


## Bern

> Re: counterfeiting
> 
> That's kind of funny.  The whole American eagle thing is strange.  I dunno, maybe I'll start bringing a postal scale, because counterfeiters are more likely to counterfeit well known coins than obscure collectors coins.


Silver Eagles are technically legal tender.  Counterfeiting them gets the Secret Service on you and time in pound you in the ass Federal Penitentiary.

----------


## Godisnowhere

> I ask some of the broker sites like Goldsilver.com why their commodity prices are higher than Apmex. Their reply is that they give advice on when to buy and sell. I told them buying is one thing and advice is service and combining them is not a good business model. Why pay more for silver when you can shop? No advantage to you. However, if advice is good and Goldsilver does have some good stuff, then offer it as a service sale. I would buy at Apmex.


Funny, I asked the same question. So these great advisors have lost 2 customers. Fact is Silver is a commodity so selling it like they are doing some kind of value add takes a sucker to go for it. However, there are a lot of suckers out there. Goldsilver has good marketing with their information so they play upon that to sucker in buyers who like what they hear but are not bright enough to shop.  I buy at Apmex or larger purchases with Colorado Gold.  However, I am maxed out and in fact I have bought too much. I need to sell some Eagles at spot price to cover some debt.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

I know of two in the offline world: Craigslist and antique shops. No, seriously.

I have found silver for spot price or even less from slow or ignorant sellers. It's not enough to be a steady supply, but if you live around a city or suburban cluster of any size, it should work. Comb the classified ads for a few weeks to see what's out there. There are always desperate folks looking to unload silver for a bargain, or sometimes people who inherit it or find it in their closet and just want it gone. Your main investment is time, rather than money.

Antique stores are hit and miss. It seems like the number of shops that sell coins has declined dramatically over the past decade. Still, there are a few out there. I've uncovered some small lots of coins recently with pricing lower than anywhere else online. It seems the sellers are totally out of the loop with precious metals, or too lazy to update the prices of their coins on a regular basis. If you know any antique stores where stuff tends to sit around for a long time, check them out.

----------


## steve005

coin or card shops, there is one in cincy that sells junk silver under spot, he makes most of his money on the ppl selling, I go elsewhere to sell, unless I'm trading he also gives fair deals

----------


## Krugerrand

> I just put in an order with Midas.  Their price wasn't rock-bottom lowest, but they were in the same ball park and very friendly to deal with.
> 
> Nick Aguilar assisted me.
> 1-800-686-2237 ext.112


My order with Midas Resources shipped today.  Nick called me today to advise me that it shipped and emailed to me the tracking number.

----------

